# How To Make A Slingshot Out Of HDPE!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys Sharpshooterjd here again and today i'm showing you a tutorial. I am making the baby dragon by hrawk! Which is the most popular/best reviewed template on the forum and i'm showing you how to make it out of HDPE! There are not many tutorials out there on how to work HDPE so here you go and I hope you guys enjoy!






Here's some pics!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good tutorial!! Keep making interesting videos


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Will do


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done young man~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks you oldmiser


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Another great video Josh!! Very informative and well done. I am about to partake in that process myself (except with my own melted HDPE from milk cartons).

One thing...man my parents would kick my you-know-what if I was shooting that close to a window! Obviously you have greater confidence in your shooting skills than I do!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Urban Fisher! Sweet man can't wait to see pics! I want to try to do that too but every time I find milk cartons my mom recycles them before I can snatch them . Ha yeah It's such close range unless I get a fork hit ( which has only happened once and it was on a brand new PFS ) I'm fine but I do have to be careful cause if I hit it Ill have to pay for it so I try to be careful!


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

If you don't live life on the edge, it's pretty boring!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep!


----------

